# Kenmore dishwasher removal



## jobeppo (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to remove the old dishwasher tonight. New one coming tomorrow..Never have before...any tips or things i should know?  Thank you


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2013)

Turn off breaker and turn off water, should be under sink or where you find the shutoff and disconect drain hose under sink. Remove
kick plate and disconnect elect.,  water, 2 or 3 screws up into the counter.


----------



## jobeppo (Jan 13, 2013)

got it out / and the new one in !!!   Thank you very much for the help !


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 14, 2013)

You get extra credit if the dishwasher feet did not peel up the edges of perfectly good kitchen vinyl tiles as you tried to pull it out.


----------

